

Ask HN: Best accounting software for UK Startups - secfirstmd

Hi there,<p>I am interested in peoples opinions on the best accounting software for startups in the UK. I have looked at Sage 50, Quickbooks (the safe options) and also like Xero. What has everyones experience been?
======
hurch
I haven't used it but have heard good things about
[http://www.saasu.com/](http://www.saasu.com/)

------
amac
Xero. Works well for both you running the business and your accountant.

